# Summon Before Exiting feature non-existent everywhere (except in manual)



## Zimmra (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi All,
Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere, but it is challenging to find topics on this due to the forum determining the word 'before' is too common to include in a search result, so I can't search for 'summon before exit' or anything like that here as it just floods the search with every post that includes 'summon' or 'exit'.

BUT

My issue is that the feature 'Starting Summon Before Exiting the Vehicle' does not function at all.
If you read the manual here, it states how to do this starting on page 85 and continues on page 86 (pages 86-87 of the PDF, 85-86 of the doc).

Per tier 1 email supports suggestion, I just took it to my service center and they looked at me like I was taking crazy pills when I described the feature to them, I even had to point it out in the manual to them. Well after them reviewing it they determined the parameters in the car were set up correctly and were clueless as to why the prompt for Forward/Reverse would not populate on the car.
I left empty handed as they were stumped and could not find any service bulletins about this, they offered for me to leave the car there while they 'play with it more' but I didn't have time to swap to another vehicle at that time.

Does anyone have any insight on this? I know Continuous Press is set to 'NO' on the car settings as this is already required for me to use summon on my fob, the service guy even had me toggle it on and then back off just to ensure it was registering in the car properly.

I would use this feature every single day, given it actually works, so any insight is appreciated.
If this feature actually works for someone a video or even just a photo of the prompt would be good info for me to relay on to them so I could get this further escalated.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

there is a link to video how it works in the comments


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaLounge/comments/dd60vn


----------



## Zimmra (Apr 8, 2019)

victor said:


> there is a link to video how it works in the comments
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaLounge/comments/dd60vn


While the video is good, I should have specified that I have a Model 3. Are there any videos of this ever working or being done in a Model 3? People have claimed online it works but I just can't find any screenshots of videos to put in front of my service center guys, as right now they are operating under the assumption this is not a real feature for Model 3's


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

It seems like it works only on models S and X. The chapter in the manual is probably a mistake due to oversight of copy-paste from a manual for models S and X. Or the feature will be implemented 'soon', like in 3mm 6md 

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/summon-before-exiting-vehicle-doesnt-work.147691/


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Model 3 autopark after exit

Is this what you are referring to? HW3 only I believe.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Zimmra said:


> Hi All,
> Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere, but it is challenging to find topics on this due to the forum determining the word 'before' is too common to include in a search result, so I can't search for 'summon before exit' or anything like that here as it just floods the search with every post that includes 'summon' or 'exit'.
> 
> BUT
> ...





victor said:


> It seems like it works only on models S and X. The chapter in the manual is probably a mistake due to oversight of copy-paste from a manual for models S and X. Or the feature will be implemented 'soon', like in 3mm 6md
> 
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/summon-before-exiting-vehicle-doesnt-work.147691/


I recall posting about this feature quite some time ago (remembering that it as being a feature of summon during a test drive of an S or X), but since I always have "Continuous Press" required, I've never attempted it. Since I have a convenient place to test this, I'm going to try to replicate this on my HW 2.5 Model 3 and report back.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> I recall posting about this feature quite some time ago (remembering that it as being a feature of summon during a test drive of an S or X), but since I always have "Continuous Press" required, I've never attempted it. Since I have a convenient place to test this, I'm going to try to replicate this on my HW 2.5 Model 3 and report back.


Found my previous post back in 2018 about it here using Google. I thought I'd posted details from the manual but I can't find that follow up.

Anyway, I tested it and nothing happened. No error message. No error tone.

It doesn't make sense to me that this would be a HW 3 only thing on Model 3 if it works on Model S/X with the same AP 2.5 hardware (especially now that we have confirmation that there's a UI for Model 3).


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

nonStopSwagger said:


> Model 3 autopark after exit
> 
> Is this what you are referring to? HW3 only I believe.


Interesting, never heard of this feature before! Now we will all have to go try and see if it works


----------



## Zimmra (Apr 8, 2019)

nonStopSwagger said:


> Model 3 autopark after exit
> 
> Is this what you are referring to? HW3 only I believe.


Yes, that is the feature! I've never actually seen it in action (on a model 3).

I recall reading it in the manual the week I picked up my car on the last day of March of this year.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Zimmra said:


> Yes, that is the feature! I've never actually seen it in action (on a model 3).
> 
> I recall reading it in the manual the week I picked up my car on the last day of March of this year.


Does your car have the HW3 computer? If so, my understanding is that this should work if you bought FSD


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I suspect that this may be a legacy feature that no longer exists.


----------



## Zimmra (Apr 8, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I suspect that this may be a legacy feature that no longer exists.


This video was just uploaded yesterday, it's not a legacy feature.


----------



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

From my brief research, looks like you have to turn off continuous hold for this to work. I'll check soon.


----------



## Zimmra (Apr 8, 2019)

Jarettp said:


> From my brief research, looks like you have to turn off continuous hold for this to work. I'll check soon.


As stated in my original post, I do have Continuous Press turned to 'NO'. 
This is required for Summon to be activated from the key fob, which works as intended for me.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

My August 2018 3 with FSD & HW2.5 does not have this feature, even with summon "continuous press" set off. My coworkers Aug 2019 3 with FSD does have this feature. Confrmed today at lunch in his car. Both of us have the same (most current) firmware.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I tried this a few times last night with no luck. Continuous press off. There must be something else to activate as well.


----------



## Zimmra (Apr 8, 2019)

JWardell said:


> I tried this a few times last night with no luck. Continuous press off. There must be something else to activate as well.


All signs are point to this being a HW3 only feature, perhaps the first and only HW3-only feature that we've discovered so far? I am not familiar with any others (not that I am all-knowing, I just haven't heard of lack of parity between HW3 and HW2.5 since they started running the same firmware versions)
A bit of a bummer because this has been in the manual ever since I picked up my car (March of this year), I would actually use this feature on a daily basis getting home from work.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

JWardell said:


> I tried this a few times last night with no luck. Continuous press off. There must be something else to activate as well.





Zimmra said:


> All signs are point to this being a HW3 only feature, perhaps the first and only HW3-only feature that we've discovered so far? I am not familiar with any others (not that I am all-knowing, I just haven't heard of lack of parity between HW3 and HW2.5 since they started running the same firmware versions)
> A bit of a bummer because this has been in the manual ever since I picked up my car (March of this year), I would actually use this feature on a daily basis getting home from work.


If you paid for FSD, you will get hw3 eventually. When this rollout happens is still TBD.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Zimmra said:


> All signs are point to this being a HW3 only feature, perhaps the first and only HW3-only feature that we've discovered so far? I am not familiar with any others (not that I am all-knowing, I just haven't heard of lack of parity between HW3 and HW2.5 since they started running the same firmware versions)
> A bit of a bummer because this has been in the manual ever since I picked up my car (March of this year), I would actually use this feature on a daily basis getting home from work.


But didn't we see a few do this with older firmware and HW2.5?


----------



## Zimmra (Apr 8, 2019)

JWardell said:


> But didn't we see a few do this with older firmware and HW2.5?


I have only seen it in the two videos in this thread (in a Model 3), I know the one I linked is HW3, the other video posted I am unsure.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

That other video is HW3 as well. The video owner mentioned his car is new, it was uploaded a couple of weeks back.

I've never seen any HW 2.5 model 3 with this feature. 

I would expect Tesla to stop development of HW 2.5 FSD features, as we will all be getting HW 3 at some stage.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Now that people have started getting called in to get updated, we should have more members that can notice 2.0->3.0 changes.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

So.... we have our first FSD feature that’s not part of EAP! Right? Right?

Of course that all depends upon whether this is really a HW3 only feature and whether it stays that way. If that’s the case, then EAP owners would never get this feature because they don’t get the HW3 upgrade. We’ll see. It seems really strange that EAP would include Smart Summon but not this Summon upon exiting feature.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

John said:


> Now that people have started getting called in to get updated, we should have more members that can notice 2.0->3.0 changes.


really?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I’m visiting my brother and he has a Model S with AP1 and he has this feature.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Model S and X with HW 2.5 and summon have it too. It's just the model 3 that seems to only offer it on HW 3, with FSD. Again not a big deal, those of us with HW 2.5 and FSD will eventually get upgraded to HW 3, hopefully next year.


----------



## Tesladam (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello, I have an MR M3 originally with HW2.5. I was one of the people frustrated that I couldn't get this feature to work and not able to get a confident answer from Tesla and Tesla service about why. I can now confirm after getting retrofitted to HW3 that this feature is now active and working in my car.


----------



## NickJonesS71 (May 11, 2020)

It is important to have continuous press disabled to activate this feature. I missed this until I had hw3.

I'm curious to know if that's all I was missing on hw2.5.

That being said, after I tried it a couple times like the rest of summon I stopped using it as it almost backed over a crub backing up to a charge point charger


----------



## Zimmra (Apr 8, 2019)

NickJonesS71 said:


> I'm curious to know if that's all I was missing on hw2.5.


No, it was totally absent previously


NickJonesS71 said:


> That being said, after I tried it a couple times like the rest of summon I stopped using it as it almost backed over a crub backing up to a charge point charger


Yeah I use my keyfob to manually stop it, I have had it press into curbs which is obviously undesirable.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

NickJonesS71 said:


> It is important to have continuous press disabled to activate this feature. I missed this until I had hw3.
> 
> I'm curious to know if that's all I was missing on hw2.5.
> 
> That being said, after I tried it a couple times like the rest of summon I stopped using it as it almost backed over a crub backing up to a charge point charger


I was not able to get it to work initially when I tried. A few months back I tried it after driving my car and it worked! This was on a Model 3 with HW 2.5. This got me wondering if it didn't work before because I straight up got in my car after it had been parked for a bit and therefore it did't work. I should double check to be sure…


----------

